# Sport Edition Rims



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

hey- i was wondering if anyone had any positive/negative experiences with those rims.
thought i would ask before buying them

thanks


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What wheels are these?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

it's a brand name "Sport Edition".

I haven't heard of them until last friday, but they have them at tirereack and such.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh. The fox2 style doesn't look bad.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

that is the exact style that caught my attention.

so i figured I'd ask so that I don't get my hopes up and than buy them and than find out they are shit rims or something.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Find their weight if you can, you don't want nice wheels slowing you down.


----------

